# Backup assist for windows server 2003 SP2 ERROR



## oknaru (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi , 

I am getting ERROR while doing backup using my Backup assist ver. 5.0.3 software in Windows server 2003 SP2.
The ERROR message is 

Volume Shadow copy ERROR : 0x80042319 --- writer not responding...

As per backup assist forum , i have installed and run the windows update for the above error and then my following (vssadmin list writer ) command gives me all writter with status as STABAL..But when my schedule backup runs the system still gives me above ERROR with some of the writer status as Fail with status as Retrayable Error.

Appriciate some Help....thanks


----------



## oknaru (Aug 6, 2010)

Try and run the VSS patch too, but still the problem as it is ....


----------

